
Ask HN: Amazon tracks information of what you buy outside - samblr
So this happened today.<p>I bought a trouser this afternoon from high street (paid cash since it was a round figure) and then bought a meal in KFC which is also in high street just few metres away (this time I paid from card). And importantly, I don&#x27;t carry a smart phone (so no amazon app, wifi triangulation, etc).<p>When I open amazon at home - suggested items are trousers!! I haven&#x27;t made any search in amazon relating to trouser or men&#x27;s wear.<p>How can Amazon make suggestions without tracking my payment on high street. Im guessing KFC payment data reached Amazon from which it has inferred I was in high street and so on or it can be cellular tower data ? )<p>Has anybody else noticed similar behaviour.<p>edit: minor correction to sentence.
======
QuinnyPig
I feel like this is a ridiculous stretch.

Had you googled for or browsed trousers?

I think it’s safe to guess that most people buy trousers; could be
coincidental.

